# Multiples sonidos al mismo tiempo.

## jaimed

Tengo un problema (mas bien, una molestia). He instalado Gentoo y, en el kernel, compilado el driver de mi placa de sonido (SB16 PCI-ens1371). La cuestion es que, por algun motivo, dos sonidos no pueden reproducirse al mismo tiempo. Por ejemplo, si estoy escuchando MP3s y llega un mail no escucho el sonido del mail hasta que el MP3 deja de reproducirse.

Todo el sonido va a /dev/dsp . Tambien tengo un /dev/dsp1 pero no funciona si el otro esta ocupado.

Es esto normail? No hay forma de solucionarlo?

Desde ya, gracias.

Jaime.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shakti

pues no se la solucion pero no, no es normal. cual tipo de sonido usas? alsa?oss?esd?

----------

## jaimed

No estoy seguro del tipo de sonido, lo unico que se es que lo compile en el kernel, al momento de instalar. Estoy seguro que ALSA no es, porque no lo instale.

Supongo que sera OSS, pero recuerdo que cuando lo compile, no habilite la parte de OSS y ese driver (el ens1371) es uno de los primero que aparece en la lista despues del "Enable sound support".

----------

## Tuxisuau

Si no quieres complicarte demasiado la vida, lo primero que puedes hacer es pasarte a ALSA, puesto que es estandar en Gentoo (de facto, probablemente causado por la gran cantidad de amantes de usar "lo último" y por el doc de desktop configuration o algo asi, que explica que hacer tras la instalación inicial para tener un escritorio domestico). 

Para ello, activa soporte sonido (como módulo mejor) en el kernel, y no actives nada mas alli dentro.

Luego emergeas alsa-driver alsa-tools y alsa-utils

alsa-driver son los kernel modules, asi pues tendrás que recompilarlo cada vez que cambies de kernel.

Tambien has de editar /etc/modules.d/alsa o algo asi para poner tu nombre del driver por alli. En la web de ALSA tienes todos los nombres de driver :)

----------

## BaSS

Es perfectamente normal, los drivers de sonidos para Linux (ya sea oss o alsa) no soportan multitarea (no conozco el driver especifico de la SBLive). Por lo cual si quieres varios sonidos a la vez necesitas un demonio ademas de lso drivers (esd no es un driver).

Con oss+esd va perfectamente, y por supuesto las apps tienen q soportar salir por el esd o por el demonio q sea.

----------

## Guest

Pues yo uso los drivers alsa de la sblive y puedo escuchar varios sonidos al mismo tiempoo y sin ningun otro demonio corriendo.

Saludos

----------

